# Plowing with J10??



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

I may have found a really cheap 81-82 J10 with a 304 (I think??) and auto. I can get it for $300. It has not run in quite a few years, but was running when parked, it has a 3" suspension lift and 33's right now. I am thinking about buying it, getting it running and then putting a 7.5' plow on it. I know where there is a Meyers plow with plow frame sitting on a J10 that has a blown motor that I can also get pretty cheap. What do you guys think??


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

If you have mechanical ability go for it, for that price even if it doesn't run you can get it to run. Just make sure the motor isn't seized, has some compression ect.


----------



## Jeepjimmy (Jan 24, 2005)

go for it. i love Full size jeeps. i just retired an 81 J20 and used what i could to rebuild a 88 jeep grand wagoneer to put the fisher plow from the j20 onto it.


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

*Gotta love those*

If you can pull it off. Do it. Love those old Jeep trucks.


----------



## Indyjeepnut (Nov 25, 2005)

*Old Jeeps*

I use Chevy's for plowing but I love my Jeeps. I have several 360 motors and tranny'sfor that truck if you run into any problems. I am in Indianaplois, IN

Andy


----------



## MRTAZWRENCH (Dec 15, 2003)

i have a bunch of full size jeep parts also, using an 88 wag to plow with right now.


----------

